# Wolf Chemicals Textile Sealant.



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*What is It?

Wolf's Chemicals Nano Textile Sealant (Textile Coat)

What does it bring to the Table?

Wolfs Chemicals Nano Textile Sealant Textile Coat (WTC-2N) is perfect for treating car seats, carpets, convertible tops and other textile surfaces.

The Wolfs Chemicals Nano Textile Sealant creates a thin nano layer of protection on textiles materials that helps to repel dirt and other contaminants as well as liquids from penetrating the surface.

Wolfs Textile Coat will also help to reduce wear and pilling on textiles.

What am i Testing it On?

2003 VW Polo Textile Seats.

What do i Think of It?

Read On...

Car interior temp 26 c

Seat Base 35c

Seat Back 56c

Seat cleaned with FAB and wiped repeatedly.
Second application of FAB and agitated both times.
Rinsed with water and clean towels 3 times.

Allowed to dry 36 hours.

Only 25ml sample so that used 15ml to coat seat base top facing as they are vinyl sided and backed.

So seat base including side bolsters had one coat, Jesse ( Mr Wolf.. :lol: ) says at least 1 hour dry time but bottle says 15 to 20 mins.

So split the difference and went with 40 Mins.

Only having 10ml remaining i did the side bolsters second coat and got about 1 fifth of the base done so just the front edge.

So for my style of seats i would be looking at 100ml needed for the seat facings, if full fabric textile that would easy be 200ml needed per front seat.

The rear seat facings on the polo including the 2 head rests i would say 200ml.

The Bottle only comes in 150ml.

So shocking amount of product would be needed…

Now applied it says leave for 12 hours to fully cure.

Actually left for 24 hours.

So some water testing poured from and dripped and flicked from a glass of ordinary 
Tap water.

I Got some globules nice start that rolled along the seat base then they stopped and 3 seconds later they were all bare 1 soaked into the seat.










Now i know only the bolsters got the 2 full coats so tried on there and pretty much same reaction, i deliberately placed some droplets so they would not run and 3 to 4 seconds later they were fully soaked into the seat.










I then tried the same poured flicked and droplets to the other seat base and as you would expect instantly soaked in to the fabric.










If you are paying for a sealant to do just that, seal the fabric so if you do have a spill you can wipe up with no dramas.

However in the case with my testing of the wolfs fabric sealant 3 to 4 seconds, is not worth the expense, especially as you would need a good few bottles to treat the seats alone never mind side panels mats etc.

PRO'S

Pleasant Aroma.

CON'S

Expensive.
Did Not Work as Advertised.
Need Multiple Bottles.

Thanks To, Detailed Clean for the Sample...

http://www.detailedclean.co.uk/inte...emicals-nano-textile-sealant-textile-coat-381
*


----------

